# 2011 Egyptian Theme - Death on the Nile



## Decoration Diva (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm finally getting around to posting some pictures from our Egyptian extravaganza. We had a total of 95 guests, and it was an absolute blast. I've posted a lot more on my blog - the links are below.

View from the roof looking into the backyard at the pyramid.







Looking down into the catacombs (maze)







Our merchant area







Our Sultan's tent (gambling area)














This was just the tip of the iceberg. You can see lots more of both inside and outside decorations here.
http://sue-randomramblings.blogspot.com/2011/11/backyard-part-1.html
http://sue-randomramblings.blogspot.com/2011/11/backyard-part-2.html
http://sue-randomramblings.blogspot.com/2011/10/halloween-party-2011-decorations-part-1.html
http://sue-randomramblings.blogspot.com/2011/11/halloween-party-2011-part-2-more-from.html


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done. Impressive work. How long did it take to set everything up?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!!! Diva, that's decorating in a BIG way - big pyramid, big maze, big statues, etc...even a big camel.  Incredible work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW! absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Decoration Diva (Oct 29, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Very nicely done. Impressive work. How long did it take to set everything up?


We started construction of the pyramid at the end of July. We worked on something every weekend. It was a lot of time, but in the end it was totally worth it.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW!!! Very impressive. You covered every wall in your house!!!!!!! In reading your blog, it stated the belly dancers hips moved. How did you rig the bluckies Hips to make them move. Thank you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This has to be the best Egyptian themed haunt that I've seen and I would have loved to have been a guest at this party. Man when you decorate, you decorate. And inside too no less! I'm sure you have been living and breathing this for quite sometime.

There were so many things I wanted to comment on and probably won't remember them all. Your pyramid was so impressive and everything looked great with your palms too (we're palm lovers ourselves and have been landscaping with them). I love the market, with all the sheer drapery, including the vendors and what they had to sell. I'd love to see a video of the belly dancers in action. The maze was well, amazing! Any chance you could explain how you set it up and what materials you used? I have Tekky's striking snake prop and love how you had the guy holding him in the maze. BTW any chance you have a close up pic of your flying carpet guy. That was clever mounting of it. The multiple giant anubis were amazing. Loved the look of your golden items. What did you use to get that effect? One of my future themes is a Egyptian tomb robber setting and I'm sure I will pull some ideas from your work but no way can I see anyone coming close to what you and your family accomplished this year.

Hope you guys had help taking it all down. So what do you do with everything now that it's done with? Will you use some or all of it for future years? It would be a shame not to given the amount of labor, talent and love that went into it.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That was amazing. I am jumping on the bandwagon requesting details of construction and materials used. Beautiful job!!!

Eric


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy cow--now THAT is a level of commitment that I admire a great deal. Amazing attention to detail and just totally exhaustive in covering the entire house like that....whoa.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't recall feeling this level of jealousy in a long time! Wow, that is impressive. I don't, however, envy the takedown!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy crap!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

You must have cashed in the golden cow to have a decorating budget for all that. My jaw dropped. This is the most amazing looking decorating for Egyptian style haunt I have ever seen. You did an amazing job.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

That's great! I like all the details you added, like the camel and Egyptian city skyline, that keeps the eyes moving. Well done!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

kallie said:


> Holy crap!!


What she said!


----------



## eaglescout1052 (May 7, 2009)

*Very nice*

What did you use for wall coverings to make them look like stone? A fabric?


----------



## nataliemeyer (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats huge setup.But totally seems worth the effort.Great job
Wedding Venues


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Freaking awesome!!! That must have taken you guys forever to set up!!! You did a fantastic job with everything!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Please tell me you kept your house like this forever afterwards. Cuz that would be a dream come true.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Whoa!! How did I miss this??? Oh - yeah LIFE got in the way! BUT ME OH MY! Sooo glad I took the time to browse around HF today!! This is FANTASTIC!! Nice job on everything and thanks so much for sharing the inspiration! BOO!*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

You could put up your own theme park!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy crow. I'd PAY to see a haunt like that!! You did a fabulous job! Have you ever thought of turning pro??


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

t of plans. Thanks again and once again beautiful work.


----------



## Jokael (Mar 25, 2016)

Amazing! I would pay to hang out there for awhile!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is fantastic.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This is amazing! I'm so glad I looked through all your links & photos. I don't know if you ever check back here & your blog looks like you haven't updated in a long while, but if you ever see this, I know I'd love to hear more about these decorations & any others you've done! Wow! Thanks for sharing it all!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Decoration Diva did post 2 other photos on another thread here about the construction. First one shows the framing of that giant 20 ft. pyramid and the second of the plywood maze panels. You can also see how normal of a backyard they started with. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105870-eqyptian-theme.html#post1149610

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105870-eqyptian-theme-2.html#post1149650


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is beyond amazing...love love love. The pyramid, made and outdoor space are absorbed phenomenal!!!


----------

